# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  ایا تست زنی فقط از روی گاج iq کافیه؟؟

## Janvaljan

سلام دوستان.
من فارغ التحصیلم .
تقریبا دو سه هفتست که شروع به درس خوندن کردم و تا این لحظه از روند پیشرفتم نسبتا راضیم. ولی تا حالا بیشتر فقط خوندم و تشریحی کار کردم. فکر کنم باید همزمان تست زنی رو هم شروع کنم.
ولی به دلایلی من یک کم مشکل کمبود وقت دارم. به همین خاطر میخام فقط برای هر درس فقط یک کتاب تست بخرم نه بیشتر.
 از طرفی تستای کنکورم اغلب یا در سطحه متوسط یا متوسطه رو به سخته.
با توضیحات بالا تصمیم گرفتم همه منابع تست زنیم فقط و فقط کتابای ای کیو گاج باشه. برای درسایی هم که گاج ای کیو نداره ، منبع معروف انتشارات دیگرو بخرم.
مثلا گاج عربی ای کیو نداره ولی تعریف عربی جامع خیلی سبز و زیاد شنیدم پس همین و میخرم.
حالا سوال اینه ایا به نظر شما با توجه به محدودیت زمانم ، فقط اکتفا به تستای گاج ای کیو (زیست ، شیمی ، ریاضی ، دینی) کارم و راه میندازه یا بهتره کتاب تست دیگه ای بخرم؟ توجه داشته باشین که برای هر درس فقط یک کتاب تست میخام برم.  پایه درسیم میتونم بگم متوسط رو به خوب.

----------


## mohsen..

یعنی  مثلا برای شیمی دوم سوم پیش کتاب جدا یا سال به سال نمیخوای فقط باید جامع باشه؟ 
اگه سال به سال خواستی کتابای خوبی میتونم بهت معرفی کنم که دیگه همون کتابو فقط بزنی و حتی 100 هم بتونی بزنی

----------


## Janvaljan

> یعنی  مثلا برای شیمی دوم سوم پیش کتاب جدا یا سال به سال نمیخوای فقط باید جامع باشه؟ 
> اگه سال به سال خواستی کتابای خوبی میتونم بهت معرفی کنم که دیگه همون کتابو فقط بزنی و حتی 100 هم بتونی بزنی


به خاطر محدودیت زمانیم سال به سال خیلی مد نظرم نیست. ولی شما برای هر درسی که فکر میکنی منبع تستی سال به سال یا جامع خوبی داره معرفی کن. مرسی

----------


## mohsen..

> به خاطر محدودیت زمانیم سال به سال خیلی مد نظرم نیست. ولی شما برای هر درسی که فکر میکنی منبع تستی سال به سال یا جامع خوبی داره معرفی کن. مرسی


ادبیات:گاج موضوعی جامع
دینی:ایکیو
عربی:خیلی سبز جامع
زبان:گاج نقره ای جامع
زمین:مهروماه جامع
ریاضی:خیلی سبز جامع تا 100هم میرسونه حالا اگه  قوی همون ایکیو
فیزیک:  برای پایه خیلی سبز برای پیش مبتکران شهریاری  
شیمی دوم الگو سوم و چهارم خیلی سبز
زیستم همون ایکیو فقط قبلش پیشنهاد میکنم یه دور عمارلو بخونی

----------


## Arya3f

سلام درمورد iq زیست اره همون کافیه .
ریاضیش رو نه اصلا خوب نیست خیلی خیلی الکی سخته اگه سوال سخت اما استاندارتر میخوای مهروماه خوبه.
دینیش رو نمیدونم ولی فکر کنم اره خوبه
شیمیش هم چون درسنامه نداره استفاده کن اما به عنوان منبع تکمیلی نه تنها منبع

----------


## ali.a.barca

> سلام دوستان.
> من فارغ التحصیلم .
> تقریبا دو سه هفتست که شروع به درس خوندن کردم و تا این لحظه از روند پیشرفتم نسبتا راضیم. ولی تا حالا بیشتر فقط خوندم و تشریحی کار کردم. فکر کنم باید همزمان تست زنی رو هم شروع کنم.
> ولی به دلایلی من یک کم مشکل کمبود وقت دارم. به همین خاطر میخام فقط برای هر درس فقط یک کتاب تست بخرم نه بیشتر.
>  از طرفی تستای کنکورم اغلب یا در سطحه متوسط یا متوسطه رو به سخته.
> با توضیحات بالا تصمیم گرفتم همه منابع تست زنیم فقط و فقط کتابای ای کیو گاج باشه. برای درسایی هم که گاج ای کیو نداره ، منبع معروف انتشارات دیگرو بخرم.
> مثلا گاج عربی ای کیو نداره ولی تعریف عربی جامع خیلی سبز و زیاد شنیدم پس همین و میخرم.
> حالا سوال اینه ایا به نظر شما با توجه به محدودیت زمانم ، فقط اکتفا به تستای گاج ای کیو (زیست ، شیمی ، ریاضی ، دینی) کارم و راه میندازه یا بهتره کتاب تست دیگه ای بخرم؟ توجه داشته باشین که برای هر درس فقط یک کتاب تست میخام برم.  پایه درسیم میتونم بگم متوسط رو به خوب.


سلام برا ریاضی و دینی کافیه. ولی برا شیمی چن کتاب ازمونم مث موح ازمون داشته باش(موج ازمون به فار اولویت داره) زیست ایکیو به نظرم زوده فعلا الگو حل کن تو ازمونای مرور میشه خواستی ایکیو بزن اگه قبلا الگو رو زدی که هیچ ایکیو کافیه.    شیمی شخصا برا دوم الگو رو به هر کتابی ترجیح میدم برا پیش هم خیلی سبز ریاضی ایکیو کامل و عالیه. دینی هم که واضحه یه کتاب تست کافیه

----------

